# AUSTRALIA?



## WASTEDYOUTH (Apr 8, 2006)

anyone from Australia around NSW,QLD or VIC?


----------



## zerohour (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm near Maryborough, Queensland. If you have MSN you can add me, my address is [email protected]


----------



## grey_wolf (Oct 2, 2005)

Southern NSW here


----------



## elfkin (May 9, 2006)

Hunter Valley NSW


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

yea sydney


----------



## silentbutdeadly (May 28, 2005)

wagga wagga , NSW


----------



## mz_jess (Jun 11, 2006)

Geelong here  Near melbourne...

I'd love to meet some people around this area. Please message me if you are


----------



## prov (May 15, 2006)

inner east here


----------



## lightness (Mar 17, 2005)

melbourne here


----------



## _Futile_ (Jun 12, 2006)

im in sydney


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm in Melbourne.


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

I spend time in both Sydney and the Gold Coast, I can add New Zealand to that list now too


----------



## paneon (Jul 11, 2006)

Brisbane, allegedly...


----------



## PW21 (Jul 16, 2006)

Sydney, EAstern sub


----------



## dB (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm in Melbourne.

If any aussies want to chat I put my MSN adress in my profile.


----------



## jasper (Feb 1, 2006)

Melbourne, outer easter suburbs...


----------



## frightened (Feb 14, 2006)

Brisbane.


----------



## Matt J (Oct 19, 2006)

Newcastle


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

jasper said:


> Melbourne, outer easter suburbs...


Dude, me too. I can see the Dandenongs from my kitchen window.


----------



## blask3 (Nov 27, 2005)

Melbourne, most of the time. 8)


----------



## 302 (Oct 20, 2006)

**


----------



## Spazcol (Oct 14, 2006)

Melbourne here. Inner eastern burbs.


----------



## 302 (Oct 20, 2006)

Seeing as there are a few Australians on here.. would anyone actually want to meet up?


----------



## Matt J (Oct 19, 2006)

Sure id like to meet up some time...although many of the aussies (and everyone else) on this board, seem a fair bit younger than me.

Age doesnt bother me at all...

If anybody is interested in having a chat, male or female, my MSN is in my profile.


----------



## blask3 (Nov 27, 2005)

> Seeing as there are a few Australians on here.. would anyone actually want to meet up?


Yup, would be good to meet a fellow SAer.


----------



## eggyjr (Oct 4, 2006)

i'm from sydney inner west


----------



## billy (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi. Im from Sydney. Any other Sydneysiders?


----------



## outOfThisWorld (Dec 31, 2003)

Work in Melbourne but live in Geelong


----------



## neddy (Jul 3, 2006)

Seems like I'm the only one from the Nt. Darwin


----------



## little_miss (Nov 3, 2006)

pyramidsong said:


> jasper said:
> 
> 
> > Melbourne, outer easter suburbs...
> ...


Wow cool. You know were lilydale is?

I live in Melbourne outer eastern suburbs.


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

I do indeed know where Lilydale is. I'm in Bayswater (or "Baysie", for that touch of class. :lol)


----------



## mimimaus (Aug 16, 2005)

im in wahroonga sydney


----------



## differentdirections (Jan 30, 2007)

Hopefully my final destination.

I'm an american and am ashamed to say this but I don't like america anymore. It's full of....well everybody knows what America is full of.

Ever since I was a kid I've had this intense fascination with Australia. It's always been my life-long dream to, at the least visit, but hopefully to become an Australian citizen.

Anybody down there want to adopt a very, very rare respectable American with high morals? I'm housebroken, can build things, and have absolutely no libido (unless you want me to).


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Dude, if you bring a box of Krispy Kremes and some raspberry Pop-Tarts you can stay at my house. 

I'm pretty left-wing but when I bite into one of those glazed babies I say God Bless America. :lol


----------



## krisml24 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hello everyone! I'm from Melbourne. If anyone is interested in chatting, please feel free to contact me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm in Brisbane


----------



## avro` (Feb 26, 2007)

I just moved to Brisbane


----------



## Musicologist (Jun 7, 2004)

Im from australia and would love to talk to someone on msn or skype.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: re: AUSTRALIA?*



pyramidsong said:


> Dude, if you bring a box of Krispy Kremes and some raspberry Pop-Tarts you can stay at my house.


Can you buy raspberry pop-tarts there? Is it hard to get them through customs?


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

There is a wonderful import shop in Bentleigh called USA Foods. Through them I discovered maple syrup candy, Red Hots, saltwater taffy, Cap'n Crunch, Ranch dressing and Pop Tarts. If I get a fat arse I'm holding all the Americans on this board personally responsible. :lol


----------



## Musicologist (Jun 7, 2004)

do you still listen to radiohed pyramydsong?


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Hell yes!


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

isnt there kryspy kremes in melbourne already?


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Yeah but the US has more doughnut varieties. I'm starting to scare myself with my fascination with American junk food. :lol


----------

